# Norwegian Championship 2019



## Elmer Johnsen (Aug 14, 2019)

Earlier this year Morten Arborg won back his champion title after he lost it to Jonathan Hamstad in 2018.

Enjoy!



Spoiler: Video










1st Scramble: D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U B D L' D' F' R2 D' L U' B'


Spoiler: 1st Solve



y' // inspection
U r U' R' U' x' L U' L' U D' R2 // Xcross
y U' R U R' U' L' U2 L // 2nd pair
U R R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U L' U' L U' U' L' U' L U2 L F' L' F // LSOLL
U U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' // PLL
U' // AUF
57 moves = 8.15 TPS


2nd Scramble: U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 F' R U' L F2 R2 B' U' L' U' R2 F2


Spoiler: 2nd Solve



y2 // inspection
D' r U2 x' D' U' R D // Xcross
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U2 // AUF
62 moves = 7.54 TPS


3rd Scramble: B' U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F U' R' F L D


Spoiler: 3rd Solve



z2 // inspection
L' R2 y' R' U' U' U U' R' F R // cross
U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
U // AUF
65 moves = 7.86 TPS


4th Scramble: R' F' R B R2 U' L B U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 U L2


Spoiler: 4th Solve



x2 // inspection 
D' B r R U x' U' R2 // cross
U' L' U2 L U L' U' // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U' U' // AUF
65 moves = 8.32 TPS


5th Scramble: D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F U2 L' F' D2 L' B U' L U' L' D2 F2


Spoiler: 5th Solve



y x // inspection
r' D2 F // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
L U L' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U // AUF
52 moves = 7.23


----------

